# Disable Dish on Demand?



## jpage4500 (Jul 30, 2005)

I read somewhere it was possible to disable Dish on Demand for the 622.. maybe I misread this since I can't seem to find info about it anymore or in the setup menu's.

I would like my "DVR" button to take me directly to the My Recordings menu and not the current menu giving me a choice of My Records and Dish on Demand.

thanks,
joe


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Currently there is no way to disable Dish on Demand. Also, there is no way to re-arrange the behavior of the DVR button. Both have been noted as Wish list items.


----------



## voyagerbob (Jul 14, 2002)

I have had my 622 for a month. There have been no Dish on Demand movies downloaded on my machine. I didn't select anything special though. I think it is because I use the tuners so much that there isn't a window long enough to record any movies. I believe it records over 40 hours per day. 

Voyagerbob


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

voyagerbob said:


> I believe it records over 40 hours per day.
> 
> Voyagerbob


OK, I'll be the first to ask...just how much porn does one man need?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would have trouble watching 40 hours a day.


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> I would have trouble watching 40 hours a day.


Lack of blood to the brain, right?


----------



## voyagerbob (Jul 14, 2002)

Five people in the house so really only 8 hours each per day.  After cutting out commercials we're down to 6 each. I'd say I watch about 3-4 hours (2-3 after commercias are skipped) per day.

But seriously about half of everything recorded if not more gets recorded over again before it gets watched. We protect the timers for shows we "have to see". 

What can I say. I have a fear of missing something I might like to watch. I set it to record everything I could possibly want to watch and then just watch what I really have time or truly want to watch. My wife says I have television viewing issues. She's probably right. :shrug: 

On Mondays I believe it records over 50 hours in a day. Three tuners is great. Plus I have backup in the 501 & 510.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I was joking guys. If you really want to record that much more power to you.


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Also, there is no way to re-arrange the behavior of the DVR button. Both have been noted as Wish list items.


I use a MX-700 Universal Remote and fixed this issue by using a macro for the DVR command instead of the single button. It issues the DVR command, then sends a 1. This can be accomplished with any remote that supports macros.

I agree it's a PITA which is why I did this.

Doug


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good suggestion doug. I was mainly talking about the ability to do it is software. I don't think I could accomplish this with my Harmony 880. Anyone out there with a Harmony 880 get the recorded list with a single button? 

Also 3 DVR presses brings up the Daily scheduled. Personally I would like to see the ability to select what action you get for each press. For me...

DVR 1- Recorded Shows.
DVR 2- Schedule
DVR 3- Menu with DOD.


----------

